# Sticky  Audi TT FAQ



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Audi TT mk1 FAQ*

*Audi TT FAQ* – updated 3/9/2013

- Built in Gyor, Hungary
- Color options varied throughout the production run, paint codes are shared with other Audis (see AW Paint Code list)
- Originally shown as a concept in 1995, production based on VW a4 chassis, TT had highest-spec parts of platform
- Fit, finish, and quality got better through production, with later cars being less problematic

*Specifications*

• Body
Length: 159.1in
Width: 73.1in
Height: 53in
Wheelbase: FWD - 95.4in, quattro - 95.6in
Curb weight (coupe, roadster): FWD (2910lbs, 3054lbs), quattro (3208lbs, 3358lbs), 3.2 (3351lbs, 3500lbs)
Weight distribution: FWD, 3.2 (62/38), quattro (60/40)
Fuel capacity: FWD - 14.5gal, quattro - 16.4gal
Brakes (F/R): FWD (12.3"/9.1", solid), 180q (12.3"/9.4", vented front/solid rear), 225 (12.3"/10.1" vented), 3.2 (12.3"/10.1", 4-piston front calipers, vented)

• Engines
1.8T (108.6ci), 06A block, Borg-Warner turbos 
US engine codes: ATC, AWP, AMU, BEA
Bore x stroke: 81mm x 86.4mm (3.19in x 3.40in)
Comp. ratio: 9.5:1 (180hp), 8.9:1 (225hp)
Firing order: 1-3-4-2
Oil capacity: 4.5qts (4L)
Coolant capacity: 7.4qts (7L)

3.2L (194.6ci), 15° VR6 
US engine code: BHE
Bore x stroke: 84.0mm x 95.9mm (3.31in x 3.78in)
Comp. ratio: 11.3:1 (250hp)
Firing order: 1-5-3-6-2-4
Oil capacity: 5.8qts (5.5L)
Coolant capacity: 11.6qts (11L)

Mk1 TT production (worldwide build numbers):

•* 1999:* 52,579 (Coupe 44,022, Roadster 8,557)
***Europe only

•* 2000:* 56,776 (Coupe 31,064, Roadster 25,712)
- TT initially released in USA as 180hp 5spd quattro, though one or two other types of TTs may have gotten in
- - - Three original option packs: Comfort: heated seats, Audio: Bose sound system, and Performance: 17inch alloys and xenon headlights
- Neiman Marcus Special Edition released in company's yearly holiday catalog
- - - Nimbus Grey exterior + Moccasin Red interior
- - - 180FWD with 02J 5spd manual

•* 2001:* 39,349 (Coupe 22,078, Roadster 17,271)
- 225bhp quattro edition w/ 02M 6spd manual released, 18" wheels optional
- Roadster released. A rare, optional hardtop was available in Europe, they pop up for sale online from time to time but are expensive
- Baseball-stitched leather option, roadster only
- FWD/quattro available on 180bhp coupe model
- 180 roadster FWD-only
- ESP becomes standard, ducktail spoiler added, new steering bushings installed, and alignment changed
- Comfort and performance packages combined into premium package, subwoofer only available on roadster
- GPS audio navigation optional

•* 2002:* 34,711 (Coupe 21,488, Roadster 13,223)
- Standard audio system becomes a CD player instead of cassette player
- 180 switches to wideband 02 and VVT (ATC to AWP engine code)
- 225 ALMS special edition released to commemorate Audi's victory in the ALMS series and Le Mans:
- - - 18 inch Audi 9-spoke RS wheels
- - - Misano Red exterior + Silver Nappa interior, or Avus Silver Pearl exterior + Brilliant Red Nappa interior
- - - The interior consisted of matching leather door cards, knee bolsters, seats, steering wheel rim, and shiftknob leather

•* 2003:* 32,337 (Coupe 20,807, Roadster 11,530)
- 225 switches to wideband 02 and VVT (AMU to BEA engine code)
- 180 becomes auto-only

•* 2004:* 23,605 (Coupe 14,753, Roadster 8,852)
- 3.2 VR6 released, coupe or roadster, only available with DSG and quattro
--- standard S-Line app. package: lower front bumper w/oil cooler duct, a rear ducktail extension, and an eggcrate exhaust valence
--- first production car with a dual-clutch transmission

•* 2005:* 12,307 (Coupe 8,368, Roadster 3,939)
- 3.2, 225, and 180 auto
- Last year of mk1 production in Europe
- - - 240hp Quattro Sport edition released in UK, ~800 sold, available in several two-tones with a black roof
- - - 16psi K04, S-Line app. pack, 1pc seats, rear seat delete, 165lbs lighter than 225

•* 2006:* 23,675 (Coupe 21,461, Roadster 2,214)
- 3.2, 225, and 180 auto
- 3.2TT SE (special edition) released in US, available in two-tone with a black roof
- Mk2 TT released in Europe

*General Information*

• Helpful TT acronyms and part names

VAG - Volkswagen Aktiengesellschaft
180q - 180hp quattro model
225 - 225hp quattro model (225TT had quattro as standard) 
02J - FWD 5spd manual transmission, shared with various 1.8T a4 chassis cars (mk4 VW, etc.)
02Y - AWD transmission used for the 5spd 180q
02M - AWD transmission used for the 6spd 225TT 
BT - big turbo kit
SMIC - side-mount intercooler, 180TT has one on passenger side, 225TT has two on both sides
TIP - turbo inlet pipe
710N - diverter valve, recirculates vented boost back into intake (TIP), OEM N revision is stronger than 710
ARB - anti-roll bar (also called a sway bar)
FPR - fuel pressure regulator
N75 - solenoid that controls boost, VAG made several versions
N249 - solenoid that regulates the DV
EVAP - evaporative emissions system (N80 solenoid, carbon canister, ribbed blue tank, hoses)
SAI - secondary-air injection (pump, hoses, kombi, N112 solenoid) - used to ignite cats at cold start-up for emissions control

• What different basic submodels were available?

- 180hp FWD model (1.8l engine with k03s turbo, 11psi; overall drivetrain shared with mk4 VW) 
- 180hp quattro model (1.8l engine with k03s turbo, 5spd, and Haldex AWD)
- 225hp quattro model (1.8l engine with k04-022 turbo, 14psi, 6spd, and Haldex AWD) 
- 250hp quattro model (3.2l VR6, 6spd DSG, and Haldex AWD)

The 180 and 3.2 were automatic, the 180q/225q were manual only. The 225 has a k04-02x turbo (instead of the 180’s k03/k03s); to support the bigger turbo, it has two side-mount intercoolers (rather than one), bigger fuel injectors, a dual-outlet exhaust, 20mm wrist pin connecting rods, and 8.9:1 comp instead of 9.5:1. The 3.2 had its battery in the trunk and came with no spare.

• How can I identify a TT?

Quattros will have a driveshaft and rear diff + halfshafts. The 225 was only a 6-speed manual, whereas the 180 quattro was a 5-speed. The 225 came with a dual-outlet exhaust, but it's not a good idea to use this as a distinction criterion, since it's so common for people to put aftermarket exhausts on their car. The 225's intake manifold has its throttle body on the driver's side, and also has a charge pipe on the passenger side of the engine cover (easily seen under the hood) that leads to the passenger side intercooler. 

• What is special about the 3.2?

The 3.2TT, with its 24v VR6, was released in 2004, was only available with the DSG (direct-shift gearbox) and was the first production dual-clutch transmission. Visually, the 3.2 had a different front bumper cover, black ducktail and exhaust valence, paddle shifters, and a gear indicator. The 3.2 engine is about 150lbs heavier than a 1.8T, it has slightly different suspension settings, 4-piston front calipers, a unique exhaust system, and the battery takes the place of the spare tire in the trunk.

• How does the TTq AWD system compare to other VAG cars?

The TTq, like the A3 and Volkswagen R32, uses an AWD system manufactured by the Swedish company Haldex, rather than the traditional TorSen (torque-sensing) quattro system used in other Audi models. The Haldex is an electronic center diff that uses a slave shaft off the rear of the transverse gearbox to control how much power the rear differential uses. The system is mostly FWD until sensors throughout determine that power needs to be sent to the rear, which, in stock form, happens with hard acceleration or loss of traction. The Haldex system averages about 80% front / 20% rear distribution, and it can never go beyond a 50/50 split because the front half-shafts are permanently powered. Stock Haldex service interval should be 30k, with trans and rear diff fluid at 60k.

If you want a more constant 50/50 power distribution, you can purchase a Haldex Performance controller. This swap will allow more power to go to the rear in many more conditions. There are two replacement controllers in the form of either a Blue or Orange controller; with the Blue controller, more power is sent to the rear wheels earlier, but the controller unlocks once the gas is released, or if the clutch or brake pedals are pressed. The more expensive Orange controller, however, stays locked at all times. What this all means is that the Blue is good for improved street driving because of a more neutral power distribution, whereas the Orange is more track-oriented because a locked AWD system is always applying power, which allows drivetrain braking but takes away a safety net on the street. See my Haldex Blue thread.

→ If you install a new Haldex controller, lower the fluid change interval to 25,000 miles for the *Blue* and 20,000 miles for the *Orange*, depending on how hard you drive.

*Buying a used mk1 TT*

There are a few things one needs to look for when buying a mk1 TT. The most important thing is to check as to whether or not the timing belt has been serviced. The factory service interval is stated as being 100,000 miles, but it is well-known that the 1.8T's timing setup is THE major weak point of the engine (specifically the hydraulic tensioner), and that it should be changed by about 60,000 miles; original plastic waterpumps also were known to fail. If you are looking into buying a TT with less than 60,000 miles get the belt setup serviced, otherwise its nice to get it done if higher in mileage and service records are unknown. The reason replacing the timing setup is so important is because the 1.8T is an interference engine and if the tensioner fails you can expect to need a rebuilt head or engine. It will cost about $300 DIY or $900 at a shop for a timing belt job, but in either case that is cheaper than a new engine.

Other small problems persist in mk1 TTs, though generally 2000-2002 are more finicky than the 2003-2006 model years. The glovebox latch is problematic, as they can get stuck because the mechanism fails, or the entire latch can simply pop off. The fixes are pretty easy (such as using a nail for a latch axle). The manual transmissions can have some grinding issues but they are almost always solved with new fluid and realignment of the shifter cables. The DSG has its own reputation, but the majority of issues come from early DSGs, and they can also be flashed to improve performance.

Another issue is rust on the two roof strips, but not the actual roof, which is part of the double-galvanized unibody; taking care of the rust only requires removal of the roof strips and a respray. Finally, other common problems are squeaky suspension bits or interior panels; if you hear a strange creak when you hit a bump, you probably need new bushings, and squeaky panels can be quieted with sound deadener.

► Various things to check when looking at a used TT coupe or roadster
- Driver seat left bolster for excessive wear
- Under the front and rear bumper for damage from curb stops
- Door sills for damage from people climbing in and out of car
- Speaker grills and bottom of door card for same damage
- Correct function of windows, lights, blinkers, hatch/gas release, locks
- Missing lines on gauge info display, correct gauge function, etc
- Correct function of the radio, all speakers and 6 disc changer
- Working glove box latch, functional softtop
- Complete toolkit and spare tire parts 
- Solid hoses/connections in engine bay
- Condition of the battery in the spare well on a 3.2

*Modifications*

• How do I maximize my TT’s powertrain?

Performance chips will significantly increase your horsepower and torque. They do this primarily by advancing engine timing, adjusting air/fuel ratios, and, in turbocharged vehicles, increasing boost beyond factory limits. The major tuners are APR, REVO, GIAC, Unitronic, and Eurodyne; with all of these companies you can expect to pay around $500 for a flashtune. If you plan on chipping your car and sticking to bolt-ons, the best mods to consider include a turbo-back exhaust, a TIP, a FMIC, and a nice boost controller. You will need 1-step colder plugs gapped to .028, and should at least have a boost gauge. Some other things to consider are a new diverter valve, a catch can, vacuum hose cleanup, and improved bushings and mounts.

• Should I get an aftermarket suspension and brakes?

Good basic mods are the Haldex upgrade, a rear swaybar, and a different alignment. Beyond that, you get into the springs/struts or coilover debate. Coilovers will make a world of difference, but usually cost more and tend to ride lower. Springs and struts can work well, especially when they are made to work together (example: Eibach Pro System), but they don’t ride as low, and offer no adjustability. A good quattro suspension discussion is Let's talk TT suspension or just search for others. Along with suspension, many people also use spacers; use the AudiWorld offset/spacer calculator to figure out what you need. 

Upgraded brakes will never hurt, especially if you are going to add power and drive your TT hard. You can buy a simple brake upgrade from one of many companies, use the better 3.2 front brakes, or even piece together a Porsche Boxster Brembo front caliper upgrade. I recommend SS lines, but the OEM brake fluid is DOT4 so it is good unless you plan to track the car. Pad selection (along with fluid) depends on how and where you drive your car. 

• What should I consider if I want a bigger turbo in my 1.8T?

If you have a 180, you could get a K04-001, which will bolt right up but not really increase performance; it is only about +20hp over a K03, and +5hp over a K03s. The K04-02x from the 225TT can make decently more hp than the 001, but IS NOT A BOLT ON, as it requires a new manifold, injectors, MAF housing and software. Either TT can use an Eliminator kit, where something like a GT28RS has an 02x turbine flange, but in reality a little more money can buy a proper BT manifold. With a BT you will NEED new rods because the stockers cannot handle the increased torque. 

The bottom line is that if you want the engine to make a significant amount of hp over stock, you need to rebuild it; during the rebuild you can also look into things like bigport heads, better manifolds, and other more trick parts. Something else that has become popular recently is increasing displacement, the stock 81mm bore/86.4mm stroke leaves quite a bit on the table, as it is very easy and relatively cheap to build a stroker (83mm/92.8mm, or 83mm/95.5mm). The bigger engine gives you better off-boost driveabilty and power, and also spools a turbo faster than a 1.8 would.

You should also only expect the maximum performance from the set-up with a dyno tune, although companies make BT tunes you will be giving up power and driveability because of the "generic" program - they are a baseline to dial in. Expect to spend a few hundred dollars on dyno sessions. See also the VWVortex 1.8T FAQ, and the AudiFreaks Big Turbo and High Performance sticky. Another common procedure with a BT is a wideband o2 conversion, which allows for better and safer tuning. Basically, do a lot of research and be patient before spending money, it really is the better option and you will skip the half-ass "learn along the way" problems you'd encounter otherwise.

If you're putting a bigger turbo in a quattro, you'll need a specific downpipe to get around the Haldex system (the ones for the 180/Golf/Jetta WILL NOT work). If you're putting a bigger turbo in a 225, you'll need to consider that you have a different intake manifold/intercooler setup than the 180FWD/Golf/Jetta, so their parts won’t fit. That said, most stuff for the mk4 VW will work for a 180FWD TT, and the TT's 1.8T engine can use essentially any parts other 1.8Ts would.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This FAQ was inspired by the posts "Its about time for a TT FAQ..." and "TT BUYERS GUIDE," though those threads are dead. Any suggestions or additions will be noted and edited into this FAQ; thank you to all who helped and to those that will continue helping. If you have links you would like to share with the forum, please post any link to parts vendors, tech sites, or general/misc. TT info as a reply to this FAQ. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

note that although the clutch discs are the same, the flywheels are NOT interchangeable as the VR motor uses an 8 bolt flywheel and we use a 6 bolt.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (l88m22vette)*


_Quote »_The Haldex system, when engaged, distributes 80% of the power to the front wheels and 20% to the rear wheels; Audi's quattro system, meanwhile, is capable of a 50-50 split (or, as in the case of the new S4/RS4, a 60-40 split favoring the rear wheels). In normal highway cruising, the TT Quattro is a FWD car, which has been said to improve fuel economy over the A4, which has a similar engine. When handling becomes an issue, the Haldex system begins to send power to the rear wheels. If you desire a 50-50 split, you can purchase a Haldex Performance controller... they sell for $750 new (from MJM Autohaus) or around $600 used. This part will give you a more aggressive distribution and will allow up to 50% of the power to go to the rear wheels. All three cars are effectively FWD until sensors throughout determine that power needs to be sent to the rear, which, in stock form, happens with hard acceleration or loss of traction. 

I'm gonna call you out on this because I got called out on this misconception myself. Haldex can transfer up to 50% to the back in stock form, it uses EDL the same way as TorSen quattro does. The difference is TorSen is stuck on a 50/50 split the whole time until traction is lost, then it transfers torque, whereas Haldex is FWD until it sense slip and starts transferring torque.


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (l88m22vette)*

"Can you please sticky this thread admin?"



_Modified by TREFTTY at 9:12 PM 9-17-2007_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (Murderface)*

I changed it to say that the controller will give a 50/50 split sooner and more aggressively http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (l88m22vette)*

I've seen the Samco video of the intake pipe collapsing, but is that really the case if the TIP is relatively new or in good shape? It seems that would only happen in the air filter was clogged or restricted in some way. The stock TIP seems fairly rigid and reinforced. How old or many miles were on the TIP in the video and what were the other conditions?
The Samco pipe isn't necessarily expensive, but I'm sure it's a PITA to install.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
I'm gonna call you out on this because I got called out on this misconception myself. Haldex can transfer up to 50% to the back in stock form, it uses EDL the same way as TorSen quattro does. The difference is TorSen is stuck on a 50/50 split the whole time until traction is lost, then it transfers torque, whereas Haldex is FWD until it sense slip and starts transferring torque.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the haldex also distributes power fornt to rear bassed on speed, and engine torque.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (VWdriver03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I changed it to say that the controller will give a 50/50 split sooner and more aggressively http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Awesome thread btw...bet 90% of newbies will still bypass it though.








I think we oughta add either a "buying a TT" section to this or a new sticky cuz I see that a lot too. i.e. list typical little problems to look for when buying.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
I think we oughta add either a "buying a TT" section to this or a new sticky cuz I see that a lot too. i.e. list typical little problems to look for when buying.

Done and done


----------



## epbrown (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Awesome thread btw...bet 90% of newbies will still bypass it though.









I'm one of the remaining 10%, then. I always did lurk in the upper percentiles.








In the modifications section, how about a brief explanation of the rear-biased Haldex mod? Since both my current cars are RWD, this mod will likely be the 2nd one I do when I get a TT (1st - chip).


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

We should combine this with the thread I started a month ago with the same point.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (splitsecond)*

Buying section covers most of the stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Two things I'd add from my TT: leaky headlight washers (I've seen this problem happen to other people too) and my DV was toast when I got my car. Didn't realize until I drilled my airbox and heard surge instead of blowoff. DV can of course be replaced with 710N for cheap or aftermarket. Tracking down washer leaks is HELL







took me forever to finally stop mine.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (splitsecond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *splitsecond* »_We should combine this with the thread I started a month ago with the same point.

I did, check out the FAQ towards the bottom http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I changed it to say that the controller will give a 50/50 split sooner and more aggressively http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I don't see a change 

_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_The Haldex system, when engaged, distributes 80% of the power to the front wheels and 20% to the rear wheels; Audi's quattro system, meanwhile, is capable of a 50-50 split 

And if you want to distinguish the systems , call them Haldex and Torsen , they are both quattro ..


_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 8:50 AM 9-28-2007_


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (l88m22vette)*

If you could incorporate all of the different engine codes, what years they were offered and what are the differences between them that would be cool. Probably just put it in with the different submodels. A guy just posted this and it was a really good question, that I actually was wrong about the answer and it was also very interesting. I had no idea that 180's were VVT. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3467969 
Also here is the TTULL it is invaluable. We should Copy the links though. I dont know if UNEEK will keep it running as he is selling his TT. 
http://www.straightfocus.com/uneekttlinks.htm 
Kenneth


_Modified by TREFTTY at 9:01 AM 10-1-2007_


----------



## Buegie (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (l88m22vette)*

very well done write-up...it helped a TT noob like myself decide if I want to make the VW-Audi switch next spring, thanks


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (Buegie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buegie* »_very well done write-up...it helped a TT noob like myself decide if I want to make the VW-Audi switch next spring, thanks









Good to hear it being put to good use


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (l88m22vette)*

I'm sick of answering this...please add a section on bolt on turbo upgrades.








Everybody wants a bolt on turbo upgrade...for something directly drop in either they can get a K04-001 which will bolt right in but not really increase performance much. I read that it's +20hp over a K03 and +5hp over a K03s. K04-020 from the 225 TT which can make decently more hp IS NOT BOLT ON it requires new manifold, injectors, MAF housing and software. 
Or they can get an ATP eliminator kit which IMO sucks ass because of its quality issues, high price and increased lag from KKK manifold etc. 
If you want to make a significant amount of hp over stock (read=worth the money+effort) you'll have to go BT.

_Modified by Murderface at 1:45 AM 10-4-2007_


_Modified by Murderface at 1:46 AM 10-4-2007_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (Murderface)*


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (l88m22vette)*

Here is my DIY on the 42 draft designs downpipe for the 225, add it to the first post if you would like http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3291772


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (VWdriver03)*

Thanks, just saw that...I'm going to add a links section, but I don't want it to have 5000 links. That is a very good write-up, and will be in there...anyone else with good tech/info links, just post 'em and they'll be in


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (l88m22vette)*

Perhaps we could mention colors?
Amulet Red: LY3C 
Avus Silver Metallic: LY7J
Brilliant Black: LY9B 
Brilliant White: LY9F
Denim Blue Pearl: LZ5W 
Desert Green Pearl: LZ6W 
Aviator Gray Pearl: LZ7W 
Nimbus Gray Pearl: LZ7X 
Raven Black Pearl: LZ9V 
Lake Silver Metallic: LY7W
Misano Red Pri Metallic: LZ3M 
Venetian Violet Pearl Effect: LZ3W 
Moro Blue Pearl Clearcoat: LZ5J 
Nero Blue Pearl Clearcoat: LZ5S
Imola Yellow Clearcoat: LY1C
Papaya Orange Metallic Clearcoat: LY2B 
Ocean Blue Metallic Clearcoat: LZ5C 
Goodwood Green Pearl Clearcoat: LZ6X 
Dolomite Gray Pearl Clearcoat: LZ7J 
Glacier Blue Metallic Clearcoat: LZ7K 
Dakar Beige Metallic Clearcoat: LY1Q
Quartz Gray Metallic Clearcoat: LY7G 



_Modified by TREFTTY at 12:43 PM 2-1-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (TREFTTY)*

I've almost hit the limit on the characters allowed in the main FAQ, so post any misc. info, and anything essential will be put in the main one. Thanks


----------



## Sk8nsnoboarder72 (Mar 25, 2007)

with the upgraded haldex, can you run more power or is 350 still the limit?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Sk8nsnoboarder72)*

350hp is the engine limit, whereas the Haldex is good for 550+hp







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

I say this belongs at least in this thread, it's a good read:

_Quote, originally posted by *TREFTTY* »_
Yes, your car is falling apart. This is just one of the plethora of things that are now going to start breaking on your TT.
The glove box handle has broken on practically every TT on this forum. I think what happened to you is that the little gear that makes one side pull right and the other side left has broke off of its pin. SO now it wont hold it shut. It sounds like your handle is still on, correct?
Then your windows will squeel as they go down, such a charming attribute of the high dollar car. (There is a fix for this on Jeff Bipes page.)
Next will probably be your cluster, whether it be a guage not working right, or perhaps the center display will have lines start failing. (Uber annoying)
Then, Your windows will probably start going nuts(rolling up and then down then up again, when you hit the switch.
Then your turn signals will start going nuts when you use them (This will be your hazard relay causing this problem).
Then your fog lights will start acting up ( When you turn the headlights on they will be on no matter what. You will lose the ability to turn them on separately when the headlights are on.
Then (my personal favorate) the two doors in the back seat area will stop staying closed. They will pop open whenever you hit a bump.
And I am sorry to say that I have not left the interior yet.
Now to the engine bay (The engine is actually a pretty solid engine)

Coilpacks go way to often (When one goes bad, just replace them all)
MAF's fail quite a bit (Alot of times cleaning will fix this)
Secondary Air injection System will start causing a squeel on startup.
The engine is just noisy, which will probably drive you nuts. And it will sound different whenever it feels like it just to make you think there may be something wrong with it (which there probably will be)
You should install a "catch can", so your intercoolers dont fill with oil.

Suspension/Exhaust
This car is without a doubt the noisiest car I have ever owned (And there have been many) This car has more noises and rattles then I think it has parts. The suspension creeks, the exhaust rattles(even the stock one). And I know that there are fixes for all this ****, but should we all really have to replace all of our bushings with Poly? Couldnt they have just done that from jump street?
This seems like a new one lately, Wheel bearings at abnormally low mileages. What a bitch these are to replace yourself. And annoying as hell to have to listen to.
All of the above things happened to me on my 2002 TT in the short less then 2 year ownership I have had. I am sure that I missed some things but you get the gist of it.
If you can look past all of these problems, then I guess the TT is a really fun car to drive. But I simply cannot. There is not enough money in the world for me to afford to own this car. I am entirely to picky. I have done every maintanance and then some and kept her so shiny that you could go blind if you looked at her the wrong way, and for all this she still hates me.
But it looks hot as hell though, doesnt it? Inside and out, a work of art within itself. It is a shame that they concentrated on that one aspect when they built it..

Thanks fingy, for opening the door for this one. I really needed to vent some frustration. This car keeps me awake at night calling "Kenneth, come fix some more broken ****". And thats just really ****ed up right there, I dont care who you are.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Murderface)*

lol the recent addition of wheel bearings. i just dropped 580 on them. get my car back soon. W00!


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

That rant is poetic, isnt it?


----------



## tvdqi (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (l88m22vette)*

l88m22vette,
Thank you very much for the FAQ, it is really helpful.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (tvdqi)*

You bet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (l88m22vette)*

yeah i can def. agree with most of the problems from the rant, i had to pry my glovebox open with a screwdriver to get all my **** out







plus now my car won't stop running lean because im not getting enough spark and i have changed my spark plugs so many times i stopped counting and now since i dont have my book i have some weird warning sign coming on in the cluster with a circle and lines around it, so if anyone knows what that is please help me out, but even with all that, this car is fun and i think is worth the trouble, but thats just me


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (TTguy30)*

(O) = brakes


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (TTguy30)*

TTguy30, you'll need to take some of the side passenger dash apart...also, you've probably got coilpack issues, not sparkplug issues http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Here is an AudiWorld post on how to get it open: http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1661146.phtml


_Modified by l88m22vette at 5:31 PM 11-18-2007_


----------



## R1sk3z (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (l88m22vette)*

How do I know an early TT got the suspencion fixed appart from the spoiler and the ASR? button?
Are there any hidden differences that someone trying to sell an revised TT as a revised TT wouldnt change and I could find out about?
Thankx.
And before telling me to ready the FAQ, I've read the FAQ and still cant see where that is.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (R1sk3z)*

The best way to tell would be to get the VIN, and check with Audi to see whether or not that specific TT had been taken care of; Audi should keep recall records based on the VIN


----------



## mouseOfMars (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (l88m22vette)*

I'm a definite noob to Audi's and I found this faq VERY helpful!
Thanks so much for the FAQ write up!


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (mouseOfMars)*

and now i have some more issues, my horn just stopped working, i hear the clicking noise and ive replaced the fuse and still it doesnt work, also you know how when you turn the headlight switch all the way to the right to turn on the headlights and pull it out to turn on the fog lights, well whether i pull it in or keep it out my fogs won't go out, im hoping someone else has had the same problem so they can help, i just wanna be able to see just my HID's already lol


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (TTguy30)*

well i found out the problem with my issues running lean is because my connectors for my coil packs got messed up when a local shop just ripped them off so now i need all new connectors and pins, any ideas on where to get them?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (l88m22vette)*

The FAQ is officially full and edited. I cannot come closer to 20000 characters than I am now







From now on, please post replies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_TTguy30, you'll need to take some of the side passenger dash apart...also, you've probably got coilpack issues, not sparkplug issues http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Here is an AudiWorld post on how to get it open: http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1661146.phtml

_Modified by l88m22vette at 5:31 PM 11-18-2007_

I know "TTguy30" and the car. First off, he does NOT have an ALMS edition. He has an aviator gray with gray interior. Second he had an issue with the spark plugs and having them installed at his buddy's honda shop, to which he was told the spark plugs did not need to be gapped out of the package, as they were already gapped.. which is not true. Third, he owes me money. that is all.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

And speaking of ALMS's... we forgot Avus Gray in the color codes available!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

Do you know the color code?


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_And speaking of ALMS's... we forgot Avus Gray in the color codes available!









There is no avus grey. It is avus silver that came with the ALMS. There is Aviator Grey though. LZ7W is the code. I am sure it is in there though.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

Doh! meant avus silver!


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (TREFTTY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREFTTY* »_Perhaps we could mention colors?
Amulet Red: LY3C
Avus Silver Metallic:LY7J 
Brilliant Black: LY9B 
Brilliant White: LY9F
Denim Blue Pearl: LZ5W 
Desert Green Pearl: LZ6W 
Aviator Gray Pearl: LZ7W 
Nimbus Gray Pearl: LZ7X 
Raven Black Pearl: LZ9V 
Lake Silver Metallic: LY7W
Misano Red Pri Metallic: LZ3M 
Venetian Violet Pearl Effect: LZ3W 
Moro Blue Pearl Clearcoat: LZ5J 
Nero Blue Pearl Clearcoat: LZ5S
Imola Yellow Clearcoat: LY1C
Papaya Orange Metallic Clearcoat: LY2B 
Ocean Blue Metallic Clearcoat: LZ5C 
Goodwood Green Pearl Clearcoat: LZ6X 
Dolomite Gray Pearl Clearcoat: LZ7J 
Glacier Blue Metallic Clearcoat: LZ7K 
Dakar Beige Metallic Clearcoat: LY1Q
Quartz Gray Metallic Clearcoat: LY7G 


As far as I could find, these are the only Paint colors available on a MK1 TT in the US. I got these from the database at a Paintshop.



_Modified by TREFTTY at 12:41 PM 2-1-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (TREFTTY)*

The AW link covers all of them; special-order colors should be included


----------



## v3rtig0 (Feb 3, 2008)

hey everyone...i'm a definite n00b as well and have found this faq extremely helpful. tons of my questions have been anwsered...also helps that one of my boy's is a regular here and owns a MkIV gti 
great faqs


_Modified by v3rtig0 at 7:38 PM 2-6-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (v3rtig0)*

Thanks


----------



## LA20 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Very helpful FAQ, I am in the process of picking up a TT now. Can someone points me to the direction where I can find the service manual for the Audi TT? I want to know what is involved for a 60k miles service. I have searched and can't find the service manual.

Thanks tonnes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Door Latch Problem*

*Troubleshooting*
The Door Latch Problem.
Symptoms: The window doesn't drop 1/4" when you open the door; inside lights don't come on; and the headlight on chimes don't work. 
Fix: Replace the door lock/latch (not the lock cylinder).


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (LA20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LA20* »_Very helpful FAQ, I am in the process of picking up a TT now. Can someone points me to the direction where I can find the service manual for the Audi TT? I want to know what is involved for a 60k miles service. I have searched and can't find the service manual.

Thanks tonnes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

There are a couple of things you can do.
*FREE*: Ask the dealer to print out the latest maintenance schedule for the car.
*$24.95 (per year)*: Subscribe to ALLDATAdiy. It's a pretty good site with a lot of pages right out of the Bentley manual. It has the most current maintenance schedule plus instructions on a lot of repairs you can DIY.
*$90*: Get a Bentley Manual.


----------



## Sebastion (Feb 11, 2006)

The 225 production was not stopped in 2004 as the text says in the first post. The 225 was made in the US albeit in limited numbers all the way up until the mk 1 was retired in 2006.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Sebastion)*

I've never seen an 05 or 06 225...can you post evidence? A classified, VIN numbers, something?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I've never seen an 05 or 06 225...can you post evidence? A classified, VIN numbers, something?

http://autos.msn.com/research/...id=-1


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Cool, I found some sites that said it too


----------



## julito04 (Sep 4, 2007)

hey guys. yes, im a noob. Im thinking about trading in my 06 GTI and getting a 225 TT(2005) and was wondering how much HP i could possibly see(to the wheels) with, chip, intake, exhaust, intercooler(s) and little things of that nature. I know with a GTI(2.0T with k03) I can get 240whp and about 280-290wtq with TBE, Chip and Intake. Would I be seeing around the same gains since there is a K04 in the TT or am I going to be a little dissapointed with the upgrades mentioned?


----------



## julito04 (Sep 4, 2007)

bump, anybody?


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (julito04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *julito04* »_bump, anybody?

bumping the sticky...don't think it is going anywhere but here ya go.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerosearch
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerosearch


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (julito04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *julito04* »_hey guys. yes, im a noob. Im thinking about trading in my 06 GTI and getting a 225 TT(2005) and was wondering how much HP i could possibly see(to the wheels) with, chip, intake, exhaust, intercooler(s) and little things of that nature. I know with a GTI(2.0T with k03) I can get 240whp and about 280-290wtq with TBE, Chip and Intake. Would I be seeing around the same gains since there is a K04 in the TT or am I going to be a little dissapointed with the upgrades mentioned?

The gains will be better in theory, but there will be greater energy loss through the AWD system. Safe to say with those mods you will reach 220+ hp to your wheels.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (l88m22vette)*

*General/Misc* 
AudiWorld TT FAQ:http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1389261.phtml
Paint codes: http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1141849.phtml
Tons of pics: http://www.ttgallery.fotki.com...olors/
VWvortex Forums: Shadow left after debadging
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1015822
genuinevwaudiparts.com
http://www.trademotion.com/par...=5562
VWvortex Forums: BMC CDA hardpipe extension/cold air
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=531432
. EuroTeknik .. Chicago's Premier .. Euro Community .
http://www.euroteknik.com/main.php
Audi TT Goodies
http://mysite.verizon.net/vze7srd4/Audi_TT.html
VWvortex Forums:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3275928
Consumer Survey Results By Category
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...=HPAS
Fourtitude
http://www.fourtitude.com/reso....html
BMW Audi VW Performance Service Repair Maintenance CHICAGO IL Arlington Heights IL - 335i Exhausts, Headers, Turbos, Superchargers, Intakes, REVO, Chip, XEDE 335i Tuning - 60005 Schaumburg Illinois
http://rennart.com/
dub werks | products
http://www.dubwerks.com/products/engine/chips.php
PagParts - Import Turbo and Performance
http://pagparts.com/index.asp
Problem loading page
http://www.dialynx.co.uk/reviews_six_shooter.htm#
GENUINE PART BRACKET
http://www.worldimpex.com/item...79578
GENUINE PART EXHAUST HANGER
http://www.worldimpex.com/item...79430
Waks Wide Web
http://www.wak-tt.com/
http://www.purems.com/products/product.php/II=1310
http://www.purems.com/products/product.php/II=1310
The Mk1 Audi TT Enthusiast Resource
http://audittmk1.blogspot.com/
3017 Malmo Dr. Arlington Heights IL 60005 (Wheels America Chicago) - Google Maps
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=...hl=en
VWvortex Forums: WTB: 225 diverter valve APR or Forge
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...01819
Audi Aftermarket/OEM Parts Site list
http://www.audiforums.com/m_78...90539
The TT Gallery | The largest Audi TT Gallery on the Web, with Audi TT Pictures, Audi TT Wallpapers, etc
http://www.ttgallery.fotki.com...olors/
Welcome
http://www.instrumentclusterse....html
VWvortex Forums: Midwest
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...id=87
VWvortex Forums: TT (Mk1, a4 chassis)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...id=10
VWvortex Forums: ***Oil Catch Can DIY***
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3248273
VWvortex Forums: FS: 18" Audi optional chrome 7-spoke CT5 wheels
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3751828
VWvortex Forums: WTB: 'quattro" badge
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3706121
"AN" Thread Sizes
http://www.autoperformanceengi....html
*Tech* 
VWvortex Forums: Ultimate Timing Belt DIY!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2840728
VWvortex Forums: maybe a dumb question....It's about the timing belt and water pump
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3079788
AudiWorld Forums: VTDA Temp analysis including feed and Gasket effects...(Lotsa charts!)..>
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1574191.phtml
2002 Audi TT Quattro ALMS H and R Coilover Suspension and Sway Bar install - Euro Tuner Magazine
http://www.eurotuner.com/techa....html
Fourtitude Forums: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions
http://forums.fourtitude.com/z...age=1
Project TT Coupe: Coilover Suspension
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml
Forge Motorsport
http://forgemotorsport.com/con...DVTUN
AudiWorld Forums: 1.8T Quattro and FWD DIY clutch article.. WITH pics,... Please give feedback
http://forums.audiworld.com/a4/msgs/1929730.phtml
Waks Wide Web
http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/fgrill/fgrill.htm
Jeff's 2001 Audi TT quattro Roadster
http://mk1tt.montebellopark.com/
VWvortex Forums: fwhp vs. awhp
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3258550
Public Home | Ttschwing | Fotki.com
http://public.fotki.com/ttschwing/
VWvortex Forums: PICS BBS wheels on the TT BBS CK
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3304669
VWvortex Forums: My Stock turbo tuning guide
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2901711
VWvortex Forums: Complete Idiots Guide To Basic Modding For 1.8T
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2858460
Audi TT Wheel Spacer / Offset Calculator
http://www.2x.ca/TT/offset/
Audi Stuff | mcphill | Fotki.com
http://public.fotki.com/mcphill/audi_stuff/
Straightfocus - UneekTT with Straight Focus Design - Straightfocus.com
http://www.straightfocus.com/uneekttlinks.htm
goTTzilla
http://www.zillamoto.com/gottzilla.htm
AudiDIY (Do It Yourself)
http://www.audidiy.com/tt.html
VWvortex Forums: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=402331
AudiWorld Forums: Alright, DONE! (Seats out) >
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1306088.phtml
AudiWorld Forums: Audi/VW Part numbers for common repair parts (ie oil filters; MAFs, etc)
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1389271.phtml
VWvortex Forums: 42DD downpipe INSTALLED.... little DIY inside!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3291772
AudiWorld Forums: Re: Glove box stuck closed. I looked for a definitive fix in "search" but have found none...
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1661146.phtml
AudiWorld Forums: Pictures of my Glovebox fix as requested
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1417052.phtml
AudiWorld Forums: Yes, pics inside............>>>>
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1480654.phtml
AudiWorld Forums: Check this out Joe...
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1411036.phtml
VWvortex Forums: 42 dp problem
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3539688
tCarbon FMIC installation album | Eurocarpaul | Fotki.com
http://public.fotki.com/thoren...nstal/
VWvortex Forums: Let's discuss stroker options, shall we? (more displacement)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1423316
VWvortex Forums: tried search) Has anyone increased displacement on their 1.8T
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1457643
VWvortex Forums: My Carputer Project.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3183233
ROADandTRACK.com -- Road Tests, Comparison Tests - Thunder Road: The Standing Mile (9/2005)
http://www.roadandtrack.com/ar...ber=6
AutoSpeed - Hi-Po LED Brakelight Upgrades
http://autospeed.com/cms/A_109124/article.html
Volkswagen Mk4 GTI 1.8T - Turbo Manifold - eurotuner Magazine
http://www.eurotuner.com/techa....html
Freegeek's TT wiki - My Wiki
http://wikitt.org/wikiTT/index..._wiki
OFFICIAL INTAKE MANIFOLD FLOWBENCH TEST RESULTS on Audi, Seat, Skoda and Volkswagen Tuning Support Forum.
http://www.elitedubs.com/index....html
AudiWorld Forums: Charge pipe work continues....boring, oh well.......
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1732935.phtml
VWvortex Forums: ***Oil Catch Can DIY***
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3248273
AudiWorld Tech Articles
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/misc35.shtml
1.8t/20v FAQ-Complete Swap Resource!
http://monty.syr.edu/swap/
OFFICIAL INTAKE MANIFOLD FLOWBENCH TEST RESULTS on Audi, Seat, Skoda and Volkswagen Tuning Support Forum.
http://www.elitedubs.com/index....html
VWvortex Forums: Question about lugs and spacers........
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...50220
VWvortex Forums: timing belt erite up with the pics
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...51389
VWvortex Forums: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3537936
ht_assemble_lg.jpg (JPEG Image, 500x500 pixels)
http://www.russellperformance....g.jpg
VWvortex Forums: Catch Can Hose Fittings
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3669358
VWvortex Forums: DIY: AN fitting in the valve cover
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3137662
VWvortex Forums: For those who have relocated factory oil pressure sender...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2938274
Audi Stuff | mcphill | Fotki.com
http://public.fotki.com/mcphill/audi_stuff/
VWvortex Forums: Search
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerosearch
VWvortex Forums: Project TT Coupe: GIAC Reflash, Forge Front Mount Intercooler, MCPi Inc. DV Relocation Kit and Dyno
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3147314
Project TT Coupe: ECU Reflash, Front Mount Intercooler, Diverter Valve Relocation Kit and Updated Dyno Testing
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (l88m22vette)*

*Parts*
Genuine VW/Audi Parts
http://genuineaudiparts.com/
OEM / Performance parts for Audi TT MKI Quattro 225HP
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...225HP
AWE Tuning - Products
http://www.awe-tuning.com/page...train
Audi TT Stuff-Audi TT Performance Parts and Audi TT Accessories
http://www.ttstuff.com/
Dahlback Racing - Audi, VW, Seat, Skoda, tuning, chip upgrades, performance parts
http://www.dahlbackracing.se/english/main.asp
Audi TT Coupe/Roadster 2003
http://www.vagcat.com/epc/cat/au/ATT/2003/278/
NGP Racing: Online Catalog
http://www.ngpracing.com/store/
Modshack Home
http://www.modshack.info/windex.htm
Dials - White - Audi TT Coupe and Audi TT Roadster Parts, Accessories, Styling and Performance Tuning
http://www.thettshop.com/inter...01101
Pure Motorsports
http://www.purems.com/products/products.php?sbt=1
Matrix Racing- Revo gauges
http://www.matrixracing.com/c-....aspx
VW Volkswagen, Golf, GTI, Rabbit, Audi TT, A3, A4, A6, bodywork, interior, performance, accessories
http://www.zmaxautosport.com/
DieselGeek
http://www.dieselgeek.com/
Evolution MotorSports - 800-998-8510
http://www.evoms.com/marketplace/Marketplace.asp
STaSIS coil-overs
http://www.stasisengineering.c...ID=81
Avalon Motorsports
http://www.avalonmotorsports.com/
PagParts - Import Turbo and Performance
http://www.pagparts.com/
Dynamic Motorworks
http://dynamicmotorworks.chain...bddcb
Forge Motorsport
http://www.forgemotorsport.com...25IND
LLTek styling
http://lltek.com/tt_8n_a4_indx.htm
QED Power
http://qedpower.com/
M5toM5FL (boost gauge elbow)
http://www.poweraire.com/m5tom5fl-p-5386.html
Ross-Tech: VAG-COM
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/index.html
welcome to chicago performance & tuning - your european performance specialists
http://gocpt.com/products/1/controlarms.php
DN PERFORMANCE Mitsubishi Dodge DSM Eclipse Talon Mazdaspeed 3000GT stealth srt4
http://dnperformance.com/catalog/main.html
MJM Autohaus: OEM VAG Oil Pan, Hybrid (OEM) 06A103601AA [Volkswagen, New Beetle, 1.8T 20V, Engine, Oil System]
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=1193
Shock Absorbers, Shocks, Springs, Automotive Suspension, Struts, SHOX.com
http://www.shox.com/appguide/s...legal
APR - High Performance Development for Audi Vehicles
http://www.goapr.com/Audi/prod....html#
BP Velocity ring
http://www.bpinitiatives.com/
MJM Autohaus: APR Gauge Pod without Gauge IN110003 [Audi, TT, MK1 (00-07), Quattro, 1.8T (225 HP), Interior, Gauges]
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2557
N75K valve
http://kmdtuning.com/store/ind...d=180
North American Motorsports: Vehicle Selector
http://www.namotorsports.net/selmake.cfm
Black Forest Industries
http://www.blackforestindustries.com/
Peloquin Transaxles
http://www.peloquins.com/products.html
The best prices on the web for audibig turbo 1.8T parts
http://www.intengineering.com/...num/2
Quattro Audi S3/A3/VW TT 1.8T GT2871R Eliminator Hardware Kit
http://www.ecodetuning.com/sho...=1361
South Bend Clutch - DXD High Performance Clutches
http://www.dxdracingclutches.com/home.html
Race Diagnostics Ltd Home Page
http://www.racediagnostics.com/
SoundGate SDSISO Enfig Car Stereo - iPod XM and Sirius Satellite Radio & Auxiliary AUX Audio input specialists
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
ROTA Wheels - Formula
http://www.rotawheels.com/formula.php
Coil Cover, 1.8t, Stainless Steel - 034 MOTORSPORT
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=516


----------



## Henka (May 22, 2006)

Maybe it's me but the FAQ says the 3.2 was only avaliable with DSG - but we all know that's not true, right? I mean, the 3.2 also came with a 6-speed manual gearbox.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Henka)*

Only on the VW R32; you can swap it though if you have the money


----------



## silvervr6dub (Oct 16, 2005)

I just used genuineaudiparts.com for some oem stuff, awesome company to work with and prices are far better than most.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (silvervr6dub)*

"SUSPENSION" section is missing a reference to DEFCONs, which quicken steering response greatly, and reduce understeer. Also missing reference to KW coilovers, which many consider to be the best option available for the TT. Available as v1 (non-adjustable), v2 (compression adjustable) or v3 (compression and rebound adjustable).


----------



## hamburgl3r (Sep 28, 2007)

What can I look for to specify an Audi TT 180HP from a Audi TT 225HP!? Is there a certain number/letter in the VIN i can look for?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (Henka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Henka* »_Maybe it's me but the FAQ says the 3.2 was only avaliable with DSG - but we all know that's not true, right? I mean, the 3.2 also came with a 6-speed manual gearbox.

They might have in Europe.
And to determine 225 or not just pop the hood.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Murderface)*

Thought i add in some more info 
AF's Big Turbo and High Performace FAQ
http://www.audiforums.com/foru...94165
AF's FAQ TT and 1.8T
http://www.audiforums.com/foru...93953


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Thanks cincy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

*Added the fuse panel*


----------



## brian1973 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

you may want to add to the list of common probs the door open/closed switches that malfunction.
and if you ever over torque the lug nuts just a little-- they will be hell to loosen on the side of the road.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (brian1973)*

x2
_Quote, originally posted by *brian1973* »_you may want to add to the list of common probs the door open/closed switches that malfunction.
and if you ever over torque the lug nuts just a little-- they will be hell to loosen on the side of the road.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (l88m22vette)*

*updated


----------



## chrislups (May 28, 2007)

What needs to be done at 80k service i tried searching but i am to retarted..???


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (chrislups)*

BIG TURBO AND HIGH PERFORMANCE sticky with tons more info add
http://www.audifreaks.com/showthread.php?t=26


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Added


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_BIG TURBO AND HIGH PERFORMANCE sticky with tons more info add
http://www.audifreaks.com/showthread.php?t=26

Thank you very much. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Making my research a lot easier.


----------



## Thepianist15 (Feb 12, 2009)

Maybe I overlooked it in previous posts, but going way back to the beginning, isn't there a TT Quattro Sport. I've seen it on Top Gear episodes. Its the 1.8 turbo with stock 240hp, its got carbon fiber top and recaro seats ect. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Thepianist15)*

It was only available in Europe as a limited edition at the end of the MkI production. It is not in the FAQ because it doesn't mean anything for the USA aside from the fact that you can buy the rear seat delete for it. It _ was_ the only 1.8T TT with the S-line front bumper cover, however.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

http://web.archive.org/web/200...h.htm


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (stjacket)*

MBC info for the 1.8t http://www.audifreaks.com/showthread.php?t=169


----------



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

When will there be a do it yourself sticky on, what it takes on upgrading the stock rods and how to????


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (venmousracer)*

search [email protected] in the 1.8t archives, he has a diy


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (venmousracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *venmousracer* »_When will there be a do it yourself sticky on, what it takes on upgrading the stock rods and how to????

Here and here. Let me know if you don't understand anything.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Ad[email protected])*

Thanks Adam!
20000+ views and counting


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

I remember seeing a post of how many cars were made in each colour.
Im wondering how many Imola TT's were made?


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_I remember seeing a post of how many cars were made in each colour.
Im wondering how many Imola TT's were made?


x2


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*

l88m22vette?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ( XXX 1.8T)*

Can't find the thread. I bet AoA would know...


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Can't find the thread. I bet AoA would know...









i cant find the thread someone actually sent an email to Germany.


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ( XXX 1.8T)*

I found this, but its not color specific, maybe someone will find it interesting.
http://www.b5one.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8128
EDIT: Oops, those values are already included in the FAQ, my bad...


_Modified by zetarhopike at 10:29 AM 3-16-2009_


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*

I haven't read the entire faq in quite a while but if it's not in here already, this youtube video of how to use HVAC to monitor different blocks is very helpful http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gU6aiySTHpU


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

If anyone wants a copy/list of all my saved bookmarks (TONS of info, parts, tech, etc.) just PM me, you won't be disappointed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hans j (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_*Audi TT FAQ*
Helpful Acronyms:
VAG - Volkswagen/Audi Group


It actually means Volkswagen Aktiengesellschaft (AG). Basically like corporation (Co) or incorporated (INC).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aktiengesellschaft 
Was just searching a question I had about a TT and that was the first thing I read!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (hans j)*

fixed, thanks


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (l88m22vette)*

Great thread Eric http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_350hp is the engine limit, whereas the Haldex is good for 550+hp







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


How do you know this for a fact?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (AudiTToR)*

The engine is because of rods, and 550hp is what I heard way back when; I have not heard otherwise since. You could contact Haldex directly and ask but like most other car parts its subjective to driving style, power delivery, etc. If you hear a specific, OFFICIAL number I'll definitely amend the FAQ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JC_316 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (l88m22vette)*

Freaking German engineering...does anyone have a DIY of removing the TT headlight need to access the ballast I want to replace it completely please help asap...do I have to remover or loosen the fender and bumper to do it?????


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (JC_316)*

Yes, if you want to completely remove the headlights, you also have to remove the bumper, though it is only screws/bolts along the edge, and doesn't take very long


----------



## glenneclipsegsx (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (JC_316)*

ya bumper needs to come off. not difficult though should take u 20min if u got two jack stands a jack and you have done it once or twice. do your self a favor and take both front wheels off to make it easier.
1)front wheels off
2)inner fender lining (just get the front of the lining free so u can pull it back and rest it behind the front suspension. 
3)2 10mm nuts on the inside behind the inner lining
4)2 screws on the bottom
5)6 hex screws on the top (need to remove the cover on top to get to them)
6)remove bumper straight out and ur done to work on the lights


----------



## Sleeper-Dub (Nov 27, 2008)

Is a 2001 180 HP audi tt's haldex diff mechanically controlled or electronically? I want to use a sqs mechanical controller and didn't know if it would work on my diff.


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: (Sleeper-Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
The TTq, like the Volkswagen R32, uses an AWD system manufactured by a Swedish company called Haldex, rather than the traditional TorSen (torque-sensing) quattro system used in other Audi models. The Haldex is basically a control unit that uses a prop shaft off the rear of the transverse gearbox (02M, DSG) to control how much power the rear differential uses. Both cars are effectively FWD until sensors throughout determine that power needs to be sent to the rear, which, in stock form, happens with hard acceleration or loss of traction. The Haldex system on average distributes about 80% of the power to the front wheels and 20% to the rear wheels. In normal driving and highway cruising, the TT quattro is essentially a FWD car; when handling becomes an issue, the Haldex system wil send power to the rear wheels, but it will never go beyond a 50/50 split. TorSen, on the other hand, can send almost all its power to the rear wheels, depending on modifications.
If you want a more constant 50/50 power distribution, you can purchase a Haldex Performance controller... they sell for $900 new or around $600 used. This part will give you a more aggressive power distribution, and will allow more power to go to the rear wheels in any conditions, not just after front tire slippage. There are two replacement parts for the Haldex system, in the form of either a Blue or Orange controller; with the Blue controller, more power is sent to the rear wheels earlier, but the controller unlocks once the gas is released, or if the clutch or brake pedals are pressed. The more expensive ($1000+) Orange controller, however, stays locked.











_Modified by zetarhopike at 2:40 AM 12-22-2009_


----------



## jasonbond (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (l88m22vette)*

If you could incorporate all of the different engine codes, what years they were offered and what are the differences between them that would be cool. Probably just put it in with the different submodels. A guy just posted this and it was a really good question, that I actually was wrong about the answer and it was also very interesting. I had no idea that 180's were VVT. 

http://www.fancyacar.co.uk/


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (jasonbond)*

2000~2002
ATC - 180hp, narrowband o2, k03, 9.5:1 comp
AMU - 225hp, narrowband o2, k04-02x, 9:1 comp
2003~2006
AWP - 180hp, wideband o2, k03s, 9.5:1 comp, VVT
BEA - 225hp, wideband o2, k04-02x, 9:1 comp, VVT
2004-2006
BHE - 250hp, 3.2 vr6
I used ~ because there is no hard line dividing the engine codes, and VVT was ONLY for emissions



_Modified by l88m22vette at 3:43 PM 1-26-2010_


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (l88m22vette)*

i got a 2002 180q with kp3sport ,awp wideband vvt .. it was the first year it was introduced.. and my production date ,was in 01


----------



## rockitt (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (l88m22vette)*

i have BAM eninge??? got any info on that? 
thanks


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
2004-2006
? - 250hp, 3.2 vr6
I'm unsure of the 3.2 engine code


Just saw this many days too late...
The NA 3.2 TT's engine code is BHE (a MKIV r32 is a BJS)


_Modified by zetarhopike at 10:27 AM 1-26-2010_


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT FAQ (zetarhopike)*

Here is a nice spec sheet for all the technical aspects of the 225 and 180's. 
http://www.audiworld.com/model...shtml


----------



## afridz (Feb 4, 2010)

TT"s still has probs like this??


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hi Eric, can you check the link to the offset calculator in post #1?
The link should contain the ending forward slash '/'; ie. "http://www.2x.ca/TT/offset/" instead of "http://www.2x.ca/TT/offset". Internet Explorer doesn't seem to care about this but Konqueror and Firefox(svn) complained about a malformed url.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Updated 6/3/10


----------



## harleybrown4160 (May 2, 2009)

*Lighting for boost gauge*

I am installing a V.D.O. boost gauge in my 02 225 and using the Modshack gauge ring setup I need some help on which wire to tap for the gauge to light up and be on the dimmer. So which wire do I splice it to on the back of the headlight switch for proper function. Help ! :banghead:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

BigBlackTiTTy said:


> i got a 2002 180q with kp3sport ,awp wideband vvt .. it was the first year it was introduced.. and my production date ,was in 01



This is not true, I have a 2001 with AWP (K03S, wideband,vvt).


----------



## MK1QuaTTRoHaus (Jul 19, 2010)

*revised TT with asr button???*

Can some one explain to me about what the "revised" TT really is?? I'm not 100% sure about what exactly it is... and I ask because I do not have an asr button on my dash... I got the emergency flasher button, the 2 seat heater buttons, the rear window defogger button and that's it... I have one empty hole right in the middle. Is that where its supposed to go??


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes, the ASR/ESP button would go there. You also have a button between the hatch and fuel door releases, that is to turn on and off the interior motion sensor (for security), the later mk1s just dumped the button and always have the sensor on w/the system. The various updates to the TT all happened by 2003 (aside from the 3.2/DSG stuff) but I don't have hard dates for several of the changes


----------



## MK1QuaTTRoHaus (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh ok for sure thanks.


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

l88m22vette said:


> You also have a button between the hatch and fuel door releases, that is to turn on and off the interior motion sensor (for security)


 Any pics of this? I thought that button was for the roadster's wind deflector (mine is blank obviously).


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*2000 Audi TT Replacement Light Bulb Size Guide*

Low Beam Headlight Bulb Size: HID-D2S
High Beam Headlamp Light Bulb Size: H7
Parking Light Bulb Size: 2886X
Front Turn Signal Light Bulb Size: H21W (64136)
Rear Turn Signal Light Bulb Size: 7506
Tail Light Bulb Size: 7528
Stop Light Bulb Size: 7528
High Mount Stop Light Bulb Size: Assembly
Fog/Driving Light Bulb Size: H3-55W
License Plate Light Bulb Size: 6418
Back Up Light Bulb Size: 7506
Front Side Marker Light Bulb Size: 2886X
Rear Sidemarker Light Bulb Size: 2825
Glove Box Light Bulb Size: 2821
Map Light Bulb Size: 64111
Dome Light Bulb Size: 6411
Step/Courtesy Light Bulb Size: 6418
Trunk/Cargo Area Light Bulb Size: 2825


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> Yes, the ASR/ESP button would go there. You also have a button between the hatch and fuel door releases, that is to turn on and off the interior motion sensor (for security), the later mk1s just dumped the button and always have the sensor on w/the system. The various updates to the TT all happened by 2003 (aside from the 3.2/DSG stuff) but I don't have hard dates for several of the changes


i have a 2003 and like uve said i dont have the motion button. but if i lock my self in the car the signal doesnt come on 
does it not work? or what?


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

I think if it detects motion right off the bat, it disables the motion. i.e. like leaving a dog in the car or something.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

To Get the service Indicator to go away without VAGComm










1. Press bottom "A" and hold it
2. Turn on the Ignition (you should see "SERVICE or SERVICE IN XXXX MILES"
3. Release button "A"
4. Press button "B" 
5. Turn off the ignition


----------



## BicycleFreak (Aug 21, 2003)

As a TT nOOb, this is a great READ FIRST thread! thanks to all that have provided this info.


----------



## owenxguo (Dec 3, 2010)

I was wondering what kind rear LSD options do I have for TT? and final drive ratio?

Thanks


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

The only LSDs available are those from Quaife or Peloquin, the OEM rear diff was open. Final drive is set, though I know transmission gears from other cars can be used (Euro TDI O2M had better gear ratios)


----------



## owenxguo (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks, any limited slip available for the rear? I saw 034 has it for sale but no part# and brand, so I was curious if it's an aftermarket or oem option.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Both companies makes front and rear diffs for the TT (planetary gear type, never seen clutched LSDs for the TT)


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

I don't know much about the LSDs. 

Is it possible to get both front and rear? 

Or would it bee better to go with just the rear or just the front? 

Because looking at this link: http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=6169_6179_10033_6181_6183_6851_11615 They have both front and rear. Kind of confused.


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

You seem very confused. 


The front differential is installed in the transmission, as it operates and regulates the front drive axles. 

The rear differential is installed in.... The rear differential / pumpkin. As it controls and regulates the rear drive axles. 

On a quattro vehicle, you can have both front and rear, or just front, or just rear. 
Whatever you want really. 

Unless your buying a haldex controller though, i wouldnt go with the rear upgrade, as the majority of your power goes to the front anyway.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> To Get the service Indicator to go away without VAGComm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha i remember making this post on AZ a year ago! :sly:
http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/349176-SERVICE-or-SERVICE-in-XXXX-Miles

Ive never posted it on here, are you on AZ too??


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

*Roadster Comfort Control Module/Central Locking*

Symptoms:

1. Top will not operate with the switch, only manually. Makes no sounds when trying
2. Doors will not lock or unlock with button in car or remote (keyfob is absolutely useless)
3. Trunk will not pop with remote or button
4. Windows will not go all the way up, stop about .5" short when the top is shut
5. Overhead lights dont work but everything lights up as it should when the headlights are on
6. Keyless does not work
7. No heated seats
8. etc

Fix:

First, check all fuses! Attempt to connect to module in VagCom. If no connectivity:

1. pull the passenger seat all the way forward, or you could remove it if you want to i guess
2. remove center speaker grill by gently prying around perimeter
3. remove 4 screws around speaker perimeter
4. use a wide screwdriver or something to gently pry around the center trim panel. There are 3 clips on each side, nothing at the top and nothing along the bottom. This was a pain in the ass to get free.
5. Once center panel is removed, pull passenger side panel from bottom then once the bottom is free, pull *down* to release the top.
6. Remove two phillips screws on trunk latch handle inside of glove box then remove the cable from the latch and set latch aside.
7. use wire cutters or needlenose with a screwdriver to remove right side gray push pin, just pry it out.
8. There is still one push pin in the back, I just pulled with increasing force until the glove box and the pin popped free.
9. This was a little difficult, but with the top up, open the passenger side access panel above the ccm and then use a 10mm socket with extension to remove the two 10mm bolts holding the top of the box. I felt these blindly and removed then blindly. 
10. Go back to where the glove box was and you can see the bottom of the ccm, just pry it up and out of the bracket or remove 10mm bolts for the bottom. 
11. Maneuver the freed ccm around to where you can release all of the plugs. There are 5 or so and all but 1 are a single push button release. The main black one was a little difficult with a gente pry/release on both sides. 
12. Your ccm is now free! 

I inspected mine and found a couple pins to have a green/blue hue to them from moisture so I pulled the unit out of its sleeve and found this.



















As you can see there is water damage on the bottom of the main board and the other chip that is attached to the board is completely ruined.

For the record, my car is a 2001 225 Roadster and the PN: 8N7 962 267 A

Your part number may vary.


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*I have one of THOSE too..almost*



l88m22vette said:


> bump


L-46 M22, side exhaust, power brakes delete, ps delete, heater delete,two top 1969 Corvette.

I knew Zora PERSONALLY! (when you could understand him!)

A car for every season!
Love my super low mile 2000 TTQ coupe, however.
thanks for the FYI.
Hal


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Trim Removal

http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=172643


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

In Europe the 3.2 can be purchased as either manual or with DSG. 
Steve


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

> Performance chips will significantly increase your horsepower and torque. They do this primarily by advancing engine timing, adjusting air/fuel ratios, and, in turbocharged vehicles, increasing boost beyond factory limits. The major tuners are APR, REVO, GIAC, Unitronic, and Eurodyne; with all of these companies you can expect to pay around $500 for a flashtune. If you plan on chipping your car and sticking to bolt-ons, the best mods to consider include a turbo-back exhaust, a TIP, a FMIC, and a nice boost controller. You will need 1-step colder plugs gapped to .028, and should at least have a boost gauge. Some other things to consider are a new diverter valve, a catch can, vacuum hose cleanup, and improved bushings and mounts.


 
Hey, 

I'm a noob at this, though I love cars. I own a 2000 Audi TT. It's the 180q and I had to replace the turbo because it went bad a few months after I owned it (not cool). Back then I knew about the k03 and k04, but I wasn't sure if I could get a k04 and just bolt it on in place of the old k03. After reading your FAQ it looks like I could have and I ****ed up there:facepalm: 

Anyway, I've bought a Forge DV/Splitter from TTstuff.com and a Haldex controller from HPA. I haven't installed them yet because on the 16th I'm taking my car in to get some FREE NEW SUSPENSION due to some open case against Audi right now. Also (finally) getting the glitchy gauge cluster replaced. After that, though, I'm going to install the Haldex and DV. I'm wanting to get my car's ECU flashed to get the 12psi from the turbo instead of the stock 7.8psi 

I was already wanting to get a catch can, FMIC, turbo-back exhaust, boost controller and gauge, along with some lighter pulleys and a Neospeed intake system. How much strain would it put on my car to wait to get the catch can, FMIC, and exhaust if I have to wait a few months after I get it chipped? Also, what would a new TIP, vacuum hose cleanup, bushings and mounts do better for my car that you suggest I get them if I get it chipped? 

Thanks


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

A chip won't hurt a car, and bolting the parts on after can only help (and you'll see higher power increases vs. stock bolt-on). I think its fun to try something, and get a feel for it before throwing more stuff on :thumbup:

All the other stuff (TIP, mounts, vac cleanup) are smaller things that add quality more than quantity, as in feel of the car, shifting, etc. Things generally feel more solid and crisp, and this is what the Haldex controller will do as well. Skip the intake unless just for sound, the stock airbox flows plenty for the k03. I would definitely throw in a new rear sway when you do the exhaust (same time as the Haldex controller?), the controller/sway combo key.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm actually running over to my grandfather's house right now to install my Haldex. I've had it for a month or so now just sitting at my house as I was out of town for work. He's got all the tools anyone would ever need to construct or repair anything, so I can trust he'll have the short-handled hex wrench I need for the install. (Also, thanks for the suggesting a zip-tie over a rubber band for the install.)


The TT feels rigid and planted in the turns. Does a rear swaybar really make a big difference?
(Also, thanks for the advice on all the small things that make the car _feel_ better as you drive. I will be looking into those very soon)


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Added specifications, tweaked various details


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

Found this the other day. Hope it can help someone. Also, I did not put this together. The credit goes to the original author (not me). 

http://audittrs.wordpress.com/audi-tt-to-follow/ttweakers-guide/


----------



## lexatt (May 8, 2009)

My cars panic always goes off every day even when no one is near it and i dont touch the keys i dont know how to stop it ive tried rolling my windows down and pretty much everything its killing my battery anyone else know how to fix this?!


----------



## no1rasfan (Jul 4, 2012)

R1sk3z said:


> How do I know an early TT got the suspencion fixed appart from the spoiler and the ASR? button?
> Are there any hidden differences that someone trying to sell an revised TT as a revised TT wouldnt change and I could find out about?
> Thankx.
> And before telling me to ready the FAQ, I've read the FAQ and still cant see where that is.


Was there a suspension fix that was a common problem on the early TTs that this post refers to? I'm looking at a 2000 TT tomorrow and I'd like to know if it's something I should ask about.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Audi modified the suspension parts and settings along with the adding the spoiler and ASR (later ESP) after early TT crashes early in its release, the 1999 Euro models. Originals had problems swapping ends when drivers would lift at high speed, the ducktail eliminates the lift created by the downward curve of the hatchlid. Lifting causes the rear end to float, somewhat because of weight distribution, mostly because of bad aerodynamics, and occurs when the engine is no longer propelling the car under throttle. The steering/suspension was changed because it was "sensitive," though I personally think that issue was overblown, as the TT lost road feel as a result. This may also be the reason rear camber cannot be properly adjusted on the rear OEM control arms.


----------



## ob1coby (Dec 3, 2012)

*MKI TT and MKIV Golf similarities.*

The FAQ states that the TT and MKIV Golf share the same chassis. I thought that was the case, but today I was told by KermaTDI that the front struts are different for the TT than the Golf. 

Are they the same? Does it matter if it is a FWD or AWD?


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

ob1coby said:


> The FAQ states that the TT and MKIV Golf share the same chassis. I thought that was the case, but today I was told by KermaTDI that the front struts are different for the TT than the Golf.
> 
> Are they the same? Does it matter if it is a FWD or AWD?


 With the TT AWD you connect the sway bar end links directly to the struts.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Some errors & clarifications of the original post*

Noob here but have been posting since 2001 on other TT boards. 
1. Clarifiaction - 2001 (and thereafter) baseball interior was only offered on roadsters. 
2. Clarification - 2001 (and thereafter) 180 roadster was FWD only. 
3. Error - 2002 was the last year for the 180 manual 5-speed, not 2003 as implied in the FAQ. I am 100% certain of this and can be found in several sources. 

Both of my Mk I roadsters were 180s.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Noted, thank you for the input! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5997456-Intermittent-ABS-Traction-Lights



TommyTT said:


> I know there's been a few threads with similar issues to this however there seems to be several answers pending codes stored etc.
> 
> My ABS & Traction lights intermittetly come on solid, seems to only happen on a hard acceleration.
> I fanally managed to trigger the lights when my Tech had VAGCOM at work.
> ...


Sounds like you found the problem. The longitudinal sensor is in need of replacement, or your abs unit has died. Have you cleared the codes and tried driving after to see if it comes back?










http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?p=17084201
http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=1935433

Dash Sensor Part Number (issue you seem to have)
1j1907638b now superseded with pn 1J0907651A
When using the superseded part, you must also get the following parts 1J0972793 (retaining clip) and 1J1972791B (retaining plate)

Under Rear Axle Part Number
1j0907651a


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Turbo Rebuild DIY*

K03 Rebuild

http://www.pelicanparts.com/techart...ger_Rebuild/24-TURBO-Turbocharger_Rebuild.htm

K03 and K04 Rebuild parts
http://shop.midwestturboconnection.com/KKK-K03-K04-Turbo-Rebuild-Kit-1302-003.htm

K03/K04 Rebuild Service $375 for Basic Rebuild

http://shop.midwestturboconnection.com/KKK-K03-K04-Rebuild-KKK-K03-K04-Rebuild.htm


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Awesome link ^^ I'm sure that will be next on the list..


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Headlight Refinish

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5456049-Final-Solution-For-Headlight-Lenses!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Haldex Connector DIY Repair*

DIY - Traction ESP Light ON Repair
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4458244


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Haldex Parts and Part Numbers*

*Clutch Packs*
02D 525 565
$294.84 on www.parts.com 

*Controler*

*Pump*


----------



## killnfords (Mar 25, 2014)

Glad I'm in the top 10%


----------



## ozenithordie65 (May 13, 2014)

*Odd bal problems*

So ive been having trouble with my Audi TT. The car used to mis fire on start up and mis fire till i turned it off. Now it runs for a while and then it starts to miss fire, got a vag i just dont know how to use it to figure out what is the issue. The vag also said open circuit boost pressure control valve. seems to run fine for a about 40 miles then it miss fires like nuts on one particular sylinder, some times diffent sometimes the same one....dont know what to do.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Axle torque specs for non-bolt style hubs : 140 ft/lbs and 1/4 turn


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

Any chance someone could post up the cooling diagram? I am going to be basically making my cooling system from scratch and removing the coolant expansion bottle and using an inline filler tube. trying to get my ducks in order as my parts are starting to stockpile and work can soon commence. many spanks!


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Site for diagnostic help*

http://auditttuning.org/audi-tt-to-follow/ttweakers-guide/#TROUBLESHOOTING


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Excellent contribution, thanks :beer:


----------



## august_horch (Dec 6, 2015)

*First USA TT*

I just bought a 180 FWD from an indirect friend. In the maintenance book it states that the delivery inspection took place on July 7, 1999 at Gerald Jones AUDI in Augusta, Georgia, USA. The original owner bought it and had it delivered to Columbus, Indiana. The car has: 180 HP FWD, BOSE, all black leather, lake silver metallic but the interesting part is it has no Driver Information System and no heated seats. It does not have the spoiler but does have ESP. So, deliveries of the TT started in calendar year 1999.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5997456-Intermittent-ABS-Traction-Lights
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note that additionally that the same sensor can be used as the Lateral sensor or Longitudinal. The difference is the bracket.


----------



## nightpanthersx9 (Nov 3, 2016)

I have a question concerning my sensors. I got some wonky temp readings and erratic dtcs. Will post a pic. I have an 01 tt quattro cpe 225 need advice on what might be wrong..

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## nightpanthersx9 (Nov 3, 2016)

nightpanthersx9 said:


> I have a question concerning my sensors. I got some wonky temp readings and erratic dtcs. Will post a pic. I have an 01 tt quattro cpe 225 need advice on what might be wrong..
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk












Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Audi TT head Light Connector 1J0973735








http://www.automotive-connectors.co...tor-2-8-mm-2-row-coding-i-non-restricted.html

With pig tail
http://www.automotive-connectors.co...il-2-8-mm-2-row-coding-i-neutral-version.html

Audi TT MAF Plug 1J0973775A








http://www.automotive-connectors.co...or-2-8-mm-1-row-coding-vi-non-restricted.html

or

http://www.jimellisaudiparts.com/pr...=0&isPerformance=0&searchTerm= 1J0973775A


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice, thanks sir!


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

Searched in FAQs without luck so forgive me if this has been covered...

Racing seats and the brackets/sliders...I haven't seen many examples of aftermarket seats in the TTs. would stock recaros from a mk4 or r32 swap direct? As far as sparcos or corbeaus, would a bracket for a mk4 fit the TT ? It looks like on the different websites the part numbers are different. Any help or experience would be great. Safe to assume a bracket that would fit a late year model mk1 would fit an early year?l (2000 vs 2005)?

Thanks!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*TT Alignment Settings*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7112252-Optimum-Alignment-settings-for-Lowered-TT


----------



## nightpanthersx9 (Nov 3, 2016)

nightpanthersx9 said:


> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


Ok guys new question, im not sure how to use forum well and this is only place i can seem to post....i started with shudder in first and second.....then weeks later shudder in all gears on acceleration. Now i get no power to fuel pump on key on. I did lose a piece ill post next. Direct current works pump. Relay is new and fuel pump fuse is new. Why i still have no start?

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## nightpanthersx9 (Nov 3, 2016)

Changed coils thinking it was my original problem, and this came loose in process.









Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ame46mkI (May 5, 2008)

No big deal, if you do a search on the part number it is there to control static with your radio. That bolt strips easily because of the super awesome aluminum valve covers!



nightpanthersx9 said:


> Changed coils thinking it was my original problem, and this came loose in process.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tyfnfvw (Oct 1, 2018)

Thx for sharing...


----------

